# Online Auction f/b/o Ronald McDonald House



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok, let's try something here:

I painted this watercolor on a whim to be donated to LandShark's Ronald McDonald House benefit tournament to be used as a raffle item, etc. However, I started thinking that I could try an online auction on this forum and the other forums out there, and all of the money raised by the purchase will go straight to Ronald McDonald House. Maybe this works and we can do more of this more often for more good causes. The way I see it, not everyone can participate in every fund-raising tournament, but this way maybe everyone can participate in an indirect way in raising money for good causes.

So, proceeding ahead without LandShark's blessing (yet), here is what I propose:

The opening bid for the following painting will start at $50.00
Each successive bid must be made in minumum of $5.00 increments (there is no maximum bid, just make it multiples of $5.00)
Only bid on it if you can pay for it
Bidding will stop on May 1st (highest bid at 8am on this date automatically takes the painting)
I will personally cover the shipping costs in the lower 48
Does not include framing, or matting
You can email me directly for more photos, or to ask questions about the painting at: [email protected]

Painting description: This is a watercolor painting of a Mako going airborn over stormy seas, with a faint showing of rain on the horizon. It measures 18"x24"x1/4" (approx), and is painted on watercolor canvas mounted to a firm backing. It's not on a wood-framed canvas.

Note 1: Forum moderator(s) - I would ask that you please put a "position hold" on this post until May 1st so that it doesn't get lost and no longer obvious. 
Note 2: Forum moderator(s) - If you don't feel the post is appropriate then please feel free to remove.
Note 3: LandShark - hope you don't mind. If you want me to stop it let me know a.s.a.p.

Come on fellas, I know times are hard for a lot of people right now, and that includes myself, but that is exactly the reason why raising money for charities right now is so important.

Get those wallets out for a good cause!

-Palmer


----------



## cshimaitis (Feb 9, 2006)

I will pay $50.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Palmer, it's a great idea! I think that is a great way to get some of the folks that can't make it there for the tourny to participate in their own way. I hope you will let me use it for the flyer that is going out to all the sponsors after the 23rd of this month.
Call me 
Ron


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

LandShark! said:


> Palmer, it's a great idea! I think that is a great way to get some of the folks that can't make it there for the tourny to participate in their own way. I hope you will let me use it for the flyer that is going out to all the sponsors after the 23rd of this month.
> Call me
> Ron


you can do whatever you want with the image - what are your digits?


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

409-750-3618
Ron


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Come on fellas....100+ views of the post and 1 bid?


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Give them time to let their wives give them the ok to donate to the Ronald McDonald House or maybe they are going to all be at the tournament? Either way I am sure there will be more offers for it soon,
Ron


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Do I hear a $55....?


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Palmer they have sent the posting to the board and you may be getting more bids reall soon. It just takes time for the big wigs to do anything. I have sent them the link and called them to remind them that this awesome painting is up for auction and all the proceeds will go the the RMH! What you are doing is great and I have the stuff you wanted for your event ready to I just couldn't rememeber if you wanted to pick them up at the tournament or if you wanted them sent to you. Give me a call and i will do what ever you need done.
Thanks again,
Ron


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*Last Chance...*

Bidding ends on May 1st - come on fellas, get a bid in for the Mako painting - money goes to the Ronald McDonald House of Galveston - you've only got to bid $55 and you get a watercolor (much larger than the picture appears) of a Mako going airborn. I pay the shipping. What more do you need?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

ILL GO 60 IS TO TOO LATE?


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> ILL GO 60 IS TO TOO LATE?


PM SENT - IT'S YOURS!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

:texasflagCool!! This will go perfect and match at my little fishing house in Sargent. Every coastal fishing camp should have a colorfull shark in the house to give it a little attitude. Bart I am excited about owning this painting and helping yalls cause. Thanks for painting and donating it!


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Way to go! Da Reel Daddy!!!!! Thank you for the bid and it does go to a very good cause. Thank you Palmer and your family for all your help and I will let the RHM know to get you on their thank you list as well! I hope to meet up with you this year or next at the tournament or on the sand anytime!
Ron


----------

